# Dogs in ZAnesville Ohio Need out of pound before Thursday



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Please Crosspost:

"These three dogs have been at the pound in Zanesville, OH for a while, and are now out of time. They are nice dogs, and need a chance! Please help! Transport assistance is available. Call the pound at 740-453-0273, or email [email protected] if you can help.



http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/02/februrary-21-2009-more-amazing-dogs-at.html

Please get the word out about these sweeties! Other available dogs can be seen at http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH285.html

Thanks in advance!"

Jen


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Aww  That is so sad! I hope they get a good home.


----------

